# Cancel Fee Now Charged After 2 Minutes - Big Improvement!



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

November 17, 2017

Got this e-mail from Lyft Today... (copy/paste)

*"2-Minute Cancellation Window *
Previously, passengers had up to *five* minutes to cancel a ride without being charged a fee. Now, you'll receive that fee if they cancel after *two* minutes.*"
*
Should we assume that the cancellation fee will be paid to us, no matter how close, or far away we are from the pick-up location? No more rat's maze of rules for us to navigate, in order to get the fee?

I bet this will cut down on LYFT cancelling our rides, because another driver pops-up closer to the passenger....or some V.I.P. driver is suddenly available.

-Allen in Chicagoland


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I was happy it was sent today. Had a cancelled ride after 2 mins and was pissed as i was 30 seconds from them. I checked and sure enough got the $5


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

So they will stop lyft auto cancels?


----------



## LyftinCG (Jul 14, 2017)

d0n said:


> So they will stop lyft auto cancels?


That is my question too - I ve gotten 2 tonight still - although they were both within 2 minutes - saturated with drivers in my area tonight.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

LyftinCG said:


> That is my question too - I ve gotten 2 tonight still - although they were both within 2 minutes - saturated with drivers in my area tonight.


Ah so they changed the auto cancel timer, probably based on ETA according to time traveled.

It's good news still, I like their auto cancel for when pings are too far or coming from schools.


----------



## LyftinCG (Jul 14, 2017)

The long trip alert they are implementing is pretty cool too - though I usually take them even when I know (scheduled etc.) I live in an exurb so they are pretty common - not a lot of choice.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

This is good stuff, going in the right direction at least.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Good, I had an issue with so-called riders cancelling while I was enroute on the highway! Its a good thing drivers get to keep the whole five bucks too.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes agreed, it's a good thing. I really like it and should of been added long time ago


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Yes agreed, it's a good thing. I really like it and should of been added long time ago


Lyft says that they reduced the time from 5 minutes to 2 minutes, based on driver feedback in those surveys the company sends out. If you look around the forum, there are plenty of posts from drivers complaining about Lyft's cancellation policy.

This is better for Lyft too, because it gets us back in Online-Available mode faster. And weeds out a lot of the passengers who order Lyft and Uber, then cancel Lyft if the Uber driver appears to be on his/her way faster.

We as drivers just have to make sure we don't abuse this, or Lyft revert back to 5 minutes, in a heartbeat.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> November 17, 2017
> 
> Got this e-mail from Lyft Today... (copy/paste)
> 
> ...


Too little, too late. Lyft is winning the race toward irrelevance.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Too little, too late. Lyft is winning the race toward irrelevance.


Maybe where you live. In my region of Chicago, Lyft's passenger demand has become higher than driver availability.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Too little, too late. Lyft is winning the race toward irrelevance.


There are some drivers who would disagree with you.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Maybe Lyft will reduce their deductible to under Uber's $1,000, better making the case that they are Actually the driver friendly company. My personal deductible is $500 and I pass on some rides due to Lyft's $2,500 deductible.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

fairsailing said:


> Maybe Lyft will reduce their deductible to under Uber's $1,000, better making the case that they are Actually the driver friendly company. My personal deductible is $500 and I pass on some rides due to Lyft's $2,500 deductible.


Lyft says that their "average" driver earns $147 @ week. In their mind, that income makes it easy for us to afford the $2,500 deductible.

Reminds me of how ObamaCare says if you earn more than $48,000, the $1,100 a month health premium should be no problem for you to pay. No subsidy assistance granted.

The people in power are... I can't really think of the word. Not "evil", but close to it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Good. Don't order until you're ready. Can't tell you how many times I get to a pick up point and the pax calls with "hey gimme a few minutes to finish getting ready."

Gonna be nice to hit no-show after 2 mins instead of 5.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

5 min timer still here in Seattle. 

The "Bailout" has not changed. They are trying to get pickup times between 3-5 minutes (major metro). If you take a ping 7 min out and there are a ton of drivers EXPECT to get the bailout! Change how you think about this. This is more efficient for us and frustrating at the same time.. I hate when it happens and know they may have saved me some frustration after driving 16 min to take someone three blocks....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> I pass on some rides due to Lyft's $2,500 deductible.


Some?

How do you decide which ones to pass on?

Are you sure that the reason you pass on them is because of the high deductible?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Some?
> 
> How do you decide which ones to pass on?
> 
> Are you sure that the reason you pass on them is because of the high deductible?


For example, the amount of PT it takes for me to take commuters into downtown during rush hour in stop and go driving is more than if the deductible matches my personal deductible. I will also turn off availability if I am passing through areas that I know have a history of traffic accidents.

Am I sure? No, the deductible is one of many factors I take into consideration on every ride.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> Maybe Lyft will reduce their deductible to under Uber's $1,000, better making the case that they are Actually the driver friendly company. My personal deductible is $500 and I pass on some rides due to Lyft's $2,500 deductible.


How do you know which rides you might crash so as to avoid them?

NM, just saw your response above. Now I know there is such a thing as too much risk management. To each...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

--- I will also turn off availability if I am passing through areas that I know have a history of traffic accidents.


Different markets I guess. Maybe I've lived in my town too long.

If I were to turn off the app in "high accident risk" areas I would lose about 95% of my rides.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> There are some drivers who would disagree with you.


There are some drivers who would disagree with anything I say. All that matters in a game is the scoreboard. All that matters in rideshare is percentage of market share.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

You still have to wait 5 minutes after arriving before you can collect a no-show fee. This does not change that problem, which is the bigger problem.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> Good. Don't order until you're ready. Can't tell you how many times I get to a pick up point and the pax calls with "hey gimme a few minutes to finish getting ready."
> 
> Gonna be nice to hit no-show after 2 mins instead of 5.


See Below:



Dropking said:


> You still have to wait 5 minutes after arriving before you can collect a no-show fee. This does not change that problem, which is the bigger problem.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> Maybe where you live. In my region of Chicago, Lyft's passenger demand has become higher than driver availability.


What evidence did you rely on for that assertion?


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

I had a pax cancel a 250% PT Lyft Plus ride just as I pulled up. More than 5 minutes and no fee. Submitted a ticket for the cancel fee and got it instantly, automated response. Appeared as a bonus so likely Lyft didn't charge the rider.

Same rider tried to re-ping me for Plus at base rate. Felt like stopping to yell at her, since I was at her location, but just moved on.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Good. Don't order until you're ready. Can't tell you how many times I get to a pick up point and the pax calls with "hey gimme a few minutes to finish getting ready."
> 
> Gonna be nice to hit no-show after 2 mins instead of 5.


The fee is if they cancel after 2 mins, you still have to wait for 5 mins before collecting your $5.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> NM, just saw your response above. Now I know there is such a thing as too much risk management. To each...


Millions of miles in 40 years of driving, number of accidents: 0.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> What evidence did you rely on for that assertion?


I have some regular passengers that I pick up at the same times, every day. I used to be able to go into ONLINE mode 5 minutes before I knew their PING would be coming through. Now, I will receive (and ignore) at least 2 ride requests/pings, if I go online 5 minutes before. Now I wait until 1 minute before...and sometimes still get an instant PING that I have to ignore.

Also, a look at the Passenger app shows that there are no drivers available, while all these PINGS are coming in.


----------



## IronCity (Feb 5, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> Maybe Lyft will reduce their deductible to under Uber's $1,000, better making the case that they are Actually the driver friendly company. My personal deductible is $500 and I pass on some rides due to Lyft's $2,500 deductible.


State Farm rideshare insurance is worth looking into, it uses your own deductible on your policy. And you deal with State Farm on any claims. Trust that way more than Uber or Lyft insurance. Not in all states yet, but might be worth checking into. Not that expensive either.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> I have some regular passengers that I pick up at the same times, every day. I used to be able to go into ONLINE mode 5 minutes before I knew their PING would be coming through. Now, I will receive (and ignore) at least 2 ride requests/pings, if I go online 5 minutes before. Now I wait until 1 minute before...and sometimes still get an instant PING that I have to ignore.
> 
> Also, a look at the Passenger app shows that there are no drivers available, while all these PINGS are coming in.


Probably just the people who got free ride coupons trying to use them before expiration.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

IronCity said:


> State Farm rideshare insurance is worth looking into, it uses your own deductible on your policy. And you deal with State Farm on any claims. Trust that way more than Uber or Lyft insurance. Not in all states yet, but might be worth checking into. Not that expensive either.


That is nice to hear and a bit funny as I dropped State Farm two years ago because not only did they not have any products in this area, but they threatened to terminate my insurance if they found out. It turned out to be a blessing in disguise, as I discovered that I was eligible for USAA insurance, switched all my lines, and I am saving hundreds per year and have inexpensive rideshare insurance through them, but it doesn't lower my deductible like the State Farm plan you mentioned.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This only applies to Rider Cancels...of course Lyft can still Cancel with no fee paid to Drivers.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> November 17, 2017
> 
> Got this e-mail from Lyft Today... (copy/paste)
> 
> ...


Not really they boned me out of $5.00 this morning. Took fare had to go a 1/4 MILE to make u-turn, got stuck at light and because I did not move for 3 minutes the system reassigned the fare 200 yards away from customer. Wrote in to support and girl could not comprehend there are is traffic at 7:30 AM. Well if they are reassigning fares after 3 minutes drivers can use their loophole to not go after customers.


----------

